# Meet my new Siberian kitten Katniss!



## Katniss (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello! I am first time cat owner. Me and my husband wanted a pet for a long time but he is allergic so I never thought we would be able to adopt a cat or a dog until one day a friend of ours mentioned to us the Siberian breed of cats. We did some research and found out that a lot of people with allergies don't have any reaction to their fur (not that they don't shed) and decided to move forward and adopt. And this has been a great addition to our family. Katniss is so affectionate and sweet. I am currently teaching her to play fetch and do tricks as the breed is famous of having "dog like" personality. SO I will keep you updated on how that goes. rcat
I was told by the breeder that I shouldn't bathe her, but I am questioning that and am thinking of giving her a bath next week. Any suggestions on if its good or bad?
Here are some pictures of her as a baby!:catsm


----------



## Katniss (Dec 29, 2012)

This is Katniss 4 month old now!

































Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

what a beautiful baby!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If she's not dirty and hasn't gotten into anything, I don't see any reason to bathe her (and stress her out). Cats groom themselves. My twinz are 6 and I've never given them a bath.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow he is gorgeous!! And I wouldn't recommend a bath unless he absolutely needs it..... There's such things as kitty wipes now that you can buy if you really think he needs cleaned. I use the Pet Head wipes... He's such a pretty boy!! Can't get over it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Meant to say pretty girl... sorry....  shoulda named her PRINCESS!! she looks like one :lol: 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Zilla said:


> shoulda named her PRINCESS!! she looks like one :lol:


She does look like a Princess!!


I am guessing you are a fan of the Hunger Games, though.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Actually never seen it.... Been meaning to watch it... Just haven't done it yet.... I'm a huge fan of Twilight lol I hear the hunger games are good though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Bathing cats can do bad things to their skin and fur. Cats are not designed to be washed with soap or anything like that unless they have gotten into something that really needs to be removed from their coat before they lick it off. Also, some cats instantly mat when gotten wet and the oils in their hair and skin are stripped by washing with soap. The most I ever did for a cat was rinse them with warm water to remove fresh paint on their fur and even then the poor Maine **** matted terribly; took months for her to grow back her fur after I removed the mats.

If I am remembering correctly, Siberians are one of those breeds that should not be shampooed. One breed that really does well with water is the Turkish Angora; they have a water resistant coat that does not mat when wet.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Like everyone else here, I agree there is no need to bathe her unless it is absolutely necessary (poop accident or encounter with a skunk, etc.). Spot clean if needed. Washing removes the natural oils in a cat's coat and can cause more problems than not. I bought some wipes specifically for cats. My old cats don't groom as well as they used to, so I use wipes on (rare) occasion.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats on your new kitty! I'm glad to see another Siberian here. The breed is certainly gaining popularity :luv 

As of bathing, I don't think you need to bath her right away. It can wait. But contrary to what everyone else is telling you in this thread, you do need to bath a Siberian at least once or twice a year. Siberians are a bit different than most domestic cat in terms of their coat texture. Their coat can get greasy over time (because of the water-resistant feature), especially on their back where they couldn't groom very easily. So it would be a good idea to start the bathing practice earlier to have your kitty get use to it. I gave my Meatball (also a Sib) her first bath at around 6month old.


> If I am remembering correctly, Siberians are one of those breeds that should not be shampooed. One breed that really does well with water is the Turkish Angora; they have a water resistant coat that does not mat when wet.


I have a Siberian myself and I knew quite a few Siberian breeders. Never heard of that statement. Actually Siberian's coat is also water resistant, and does not mat when wet either.

PS: If you do it right, bathing is not as stressful (to both the cat and owner) as most ppl assume. Both of my cats don't mind being bathed at all.


----------



## JustOneMore (May 4, 2012)

katniss said:


> this is katniss 4 month old now!
> View attachment 5929
> View attachment 5937
> View attachment 5945
> ...


cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Katniss, I just noticed you're in Rockville, MD! So am I, as I write this. I work near White Flint.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is so beautiful!


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Katniss (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone! This is very helpful! The reason I started thinking about a bath is because the fur around her neck is starting to be a little wavy/curlier compare to the rest of the straight looking fur and I felt like thats an area that she can't groom very well. Not sure if thats normal....but it may be.


----------



## Katniss (Dec 29, 2012)

grrawritsjordi said:


> She does look like a Princess!!
> 
> 
> I am guessing you are a fan of the Hunger Games, though.


You guessed right:thumb I am a fan of the movie and can't wait for the second one to come out this year.


----------



## Katniss (Dec 29, 2012)

Zilla said:


> Actually never seen it.... Been meaning to watch it... Just haven't done it yet.... I'm a huge fan of Twilight lol I hear the hunger games are good though!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


You should watch it...the movie is great! I also read the trilogy and its amazing...I can't wait for the second movie to come out.


----------



## Katniss (Dec 29, 2012)

yingying said:


> Congrats on your new kitty! I'm glad to see another Siberian here. The breed is certainly gaining popularity :luv
> 
> As of bathing, I don't think you need to bath her right away. It can wait. But contrary to what everyone else is telling you in this thread, you do need to bath a Siberian at least once or twice a year. Siberians are a bit different than most domestic cat in terms of their coat texture. Their coat can get greasy over time (because of the water-resistant feature), especially on their back where they couldn't groom very easily. So it would be a good idea to start the bathing practice earlier to have your kitty get use to it. I gave my Meatball (also a Sib) her first bath at around 6month old.
> 
> ...


That's good to know! Do you have any suggestion on bathing? Shampoo, brush etc. Do you blow-dry your cat?


----------



## bivlop (May 30, 2011)

I have 2 Siberians (3&4 years) and I have never bathed them. Beware the spring molt though - comb often so you don't get mats! Get her used to it soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Katniss said:


> The reason I started thinking about a bath is because the fur around her neck is starting to be a little wavy/curlier compare to the rest of the straight looking fur and I felt like thats an area that she can't groom very well. Not sure if thats normal....but it may be.


My Himalayan had wavy hair on her stomach, I think maybe that is just what happens


----------



## Pursestan (Dec 31, 2012)

What a cute kitty! Love the name.


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

So beautiful!! I love the name, too


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She's beautiful, and what a beautiful coat!


----------



## Remy2012 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi - so nice to see another Siberian owner. I love my Siberian. He is 10 months old and I, too, am a first time pet owner. Remy, my cat is the best thing that ever happened to me! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Kauri (Feb 19, 2012)

She is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

My Maine **** gets curly hair on his chest,no matter how much I brush it. I think it just happens in some breeds.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

GORGEOUS kitty!


----------

